# Tanto più che una volta arrivati



## kayz89

Ciao,

Ho trovato questa frase leggendo un libro italiano. Il protagonista sta parlando con una amica in aereo, e ha paura perchè suo figlio viene all'aereoporto a prenderli (ma secondo suo padre, il figlio guida come un pazzo):

"Ma adesso non voglio pensarci, tanto più che _una volta arrivati_ la macchina la guido io, specialmente se prendiamo l'autostrada".

Perchè "arrivare" è coniugato così? Perchè non è "una volta arriva (o arriverà) la macchina"?

Grazie per il vostro aiuto in anticipo


----------



## fedefaith

Perché _una volta arrivati_ andrebbe tra due virgole, in questa frase _arrivati _non è legato a macchina ma al figlio (anche se dovrebbe essere _una volta arrivato_​, a meno che non abbia inteso male il contesto)


----------



## Skin

Perché "una volta arrivati" non si riferisce alla macchina ma a "noi" (forse la sua amica salirà in auto con lei?): significa "quando (noi) saremo arrivati" e la frase sarebbe stata più comprensibile se l'espressione fosse stata inclusa tra due virgole.


"Ma adesso non voglio pensarci, tanto più che, _una volta arrivati, __la macchina la guido io, specialmente se prendiamo l'autostrada": _Spero di essere stato chiaro. Ciao


----------



## kayz89

Grazie. Ho riletto la frase nel libro, e purtroppo non esistono le virgole. 

Capisco se "arrivati" si riferisce a noi ("_saremo_ arrivati"), ma scusami se questa è una domanda stupida, ma perchè si puo togliere "saremo"?

Ho fatto una cerca di Google e ho scoperto che "una volta arrivati" e una frase popolare, (ad esempio: "bello, una volta arrivati" o "viaggiare sicuri - una volta arrivati") ... significa la stessa cosa in questi contesti?

Grazie.


----------



## francisgranada

kayz89 said:


> ...  Capisco se "arrivati" si riferisce a noi ("_saremo_ arrivati"), ma scusami se questa è una domanda stupida, ma perchè si puo togliere "saremo"? ...



Io qui sottintendo piuttosto "essendo" e non tanto "saremo":  _... essendo una volta arrivati, la macchina la guido io ..._ 

Con "saremo" direi piuttosto così: _... quando (una volta) saremo arrivati, la macchina la guiderò io ...

_Ma aspettiamo le opinioni dei madrelingua ...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

_"Ma adesso non voglio pensarci, tanto più che una volta arrivati la macchina la guido io, specialmente se prendiamo l'autostrada".
_
Dicendo "una volta (che saremo) arrivati", la signora può riferirsi alla fine del volo, e quindi il "noi" sottinteso può essere una forma breve per parlare di  se stessa, del resto dei viaggiatori, del personale di volo, dei piloti, ecc. 

Aggiungo che, benché utili alla comprensione, non credo che le virgole siano necessarie. _Tanto più_ che nella lingua parlata nessuno si sognerebbe di fare due (ancorché brevi) pause.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Mah, secondo me ha ragione Kayz a essere perplesso. [Ciao, Kayz e benvenuto\a in WRF! ] La specifica, per la quale anche a mio giudizio non sarebbero indispensabili le virgole, in effetti confonde, sia per il passaggio dal plurale al singolare (arrivati - guido), che fondamentalmente per la sua superfluità: è ovvio che il padre e la sua amica debbano prima arrivare con l'aereo, per poter poi lui guidare l'auto. Meglio sarebbe stato, forse, dire qualcosa come "dall'aeroporto guido io".


----------



## brigittaepaperone

È stato interessante leggere le osservazioni riguardo all’espressione “una volta arrivati”, infatti per me risultava un inciso, tipo ablativo assoluto, e mi suggeriva proprio l’immediatezza del pensiero e dell’azione che per esteso ( quando saremo arrivati…) avrebbe perso  efficacia….
Un saluto a tutti !


----------



## francisgranada

kayz89 said:


> ... Capisco se "arrivati" si riferisce a noi ("_saremo_ arrivati"), ma scusami se questa è una domanda stupida, ma perchè si puo togliere "saremo"? ...


Visto che kayz89 non è madrelingua, provo a riformulare la sua "subdomanda" per ottenere una risposta concreta e possibilmente precisa:

Secondo voi (madrelingua), andrebbe bene la frase in questione con "saremo", cioè concretamente: "_Ma adesso non voglio pensarci, tanto più che una volta saremo arrivati la macchina la guido io, specialmente se prendiamo l'autostrada" _? 

_(La mia intenzione è di ottenere una vostra risposta alla domanda "...perché si puo togliere 'saremo'?"... Non so se mi spiego ...) _


----------



## Necsus

brigittaepaperone said:


> “una volta arrivati”, infatti per me risultava un inciso, tipo ablativo assoluto


Ciao, B&P. Ti rimando a questa discussione (e a quelle 'ivi' indicate) per quanto riguarda il _participio _assoluto (l'ablativo assoluto esiste solo in latino, che io sappia):
'Fattolo andarono a mangiare.' 


francisgranada said:


> Secondo voi (madrelingua), andrebbe bene la frase in questione con "saremo", cioè concretamente: "_Ma adesso non voglio pensarci, tanto più che una volta saremo arrivati la macchina la guido io, specialmente se prendiamo l'autostrada" _?
> _(La mia intenzione è di ottenere una vostra risposta alla domanda "...perché si puo togliere 'saremo'?"... Non so se mi spiego ...) _


Ciao, Francis. A me sembra piuttosto che Kayz chieda una spiegazione del perché in questa costruzione si può omettere l'ausiliare _saremo_. Però c'è da dire che viene omesso anche il _che_, infatti la frase per esteso sarebbe "una volta _che saremo_ arrivati". E per questo rimando alla discussione 'dopo tornato', oltre che al Treccani:
*f.* Come cong. temporale-causale (spesso con una sfumatura ipotetica), _una volta che_, dopo che, dal momento che, dato che: _una v. che hai dato l’adesione non puoi più tirarti indietro_; _credo che si impiegherà una v. che avrà preso il diploma di ragioniere_; _una v. che lo sai_,_ perché me lo chiedi?_; *anche una volta, seguito da un participio passato: *_la merce_,_ una volta uscita dal negozio_,_ non può essere più cambiata_.


----------



## Sempervirens

kayz89 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ho trovato questa frase leggendo un libro italiano. Il protagonista sta parlando con una amica in aereo, e ha paura perchè suo figlio viene all'aereoporto a prenderli (ma secondo suo padre, il figlio guida come un pazzo):
> 
> "Ma adesso non voglio pensarci, tanto più che _una volta arrivati_ la macchina la guido io, specialmente se prendiamo l'autostrada".
> 
> Perchè "arrivare" è coniugato così? Perchè non è "una volta arriva (o arriverà) la macchina"?
> 
> Grazie per il vostro aiuto in anticipo



Ciao kayz! Nella frase il verbo non finito "arrivati" non fa riferimento a  "la macchina(la guido io),...  Fa invece riferimento ai passeggeri tutti dell'aereo,o ai soli due parlanti.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ...  Però c'è da dire che viene omesso anche il _che_, infatti la frase per esteso sarebbe "una volta _che saremo_ arrivati" ...


Sì, era questo che volevo sapere. Ma così (con _che _e _saremo_) otteniamo un altro tipo di costruzione, una frase "normale" con il verbo essere al futuro, 1.pers.pl. Insomma, io nella frase in questione non "sento" la ommissione del verbo "saremo". In altre parole, secondo me la frase "una volta arrivati" non è una versione "semplificata" di una costruzione originale "completa" contenente il verbo _saremo_, come lo probabilmente aveva supposto kayz89 nel suo post #4, ma piuttosto si tratta d'una costruzione _a priori_ possibile, senza la necessità di sottintendere una forma coniugata del verbo _essere_.


----------



## Necsus

Francis, come detto nel Treccani, la subordinata introdotta dalla congiunzione temporale '_una volta che + verbo di modo finito'_ si può costruire anche con '_una volta + participio'_, io quindi assimilerei in qualche modo la prima a una costruzione esplicita e la seconda a una costruzione implicita della stessa frase, dal momento che il participio è un modo indefinito: _la merce_,_ una volta [che è] uscita dal negozio_,_ non può essere più cambiata_. E se questa mia ipotesi fosse verosimile, la frase in questione per essere corretta avrebbe dovuto essere: "_tanto più che, una volta arrivat*o*, la macchina la guido io",_ in quanto per poter trasformare la subordinata in implicita, il soggetto dev'essere lo stesso della reggente. E la confusione ingenerata dal passaggio da plurale a singolare di cui parlavo prima potrebbe essere una scorrettezza grammaticale. Volendo essere pignoli.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Necsus, per la interessante spiegazione. La mia intenzione era di ipotizzare che un tale uso del participio non necessariamente deriva da una construzione primaria esplicita (chiamiamola così) ommettendo il verbo di modo finito, ma piuttosto questa possibilità esiste "indipendentemente", dato il carattere aggetivale del participio. Ma è forse solo una mia speculazione  ...


----------



## Necsus

Non credo, perché quella espressa dal participio non è una qualità del soggetto. Ma è solo la mia interpretazione.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Necsus said:


> Ciao, B&P. Ti rimando a questa discussione (e a quelle 'ivi' indicate) per quanto riguarda il _participio _assoluto (l'ablativo assoluto esiste solo in latino, che io sappia):
> 'Fattolo andarono a mangiare.' Dopo la corretta osservazione di Necsus riguardo l’ablativo, preciso che intendevo semplicemente esprimere il mio pensiero: per me madrelingua l’espressione non era da modificare così come non si modificano certi costrutti.
> Se lo scrittore racconta un dialogo, dal mio punto di vista, può usare (all’interno di  un periodo che più che la correttezza segue il fluire del  pensiero ) un’espressione  che risulta completa sia come inciso con le virgole sia senza pause. Quindi  sono d’accordo per quanto riguarda il  chiarimento del significato un po’ meno  sul fatto che l’espressione debba essere modificata.
> Avrei voluto modificare l’intervento ma sono arrivata troppo tardi!


----------



## kayz89

Grazie a tutti per i vostri suggerimenti


----------

